# mother!



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Anybody else watch this? Saw it today. What do you think of it? 


Personally thought it was pretentious as many negative critics also say. Plus I stopped caring for the main characters after they proven to be untrustworthy as they keep doing the opposite of what I felt they should do.


----------

